# Back braces



## train2win (Feb 20, 2012)

So ever since I had my first fall I have had back problems. I went to a physio and it helped a lot and it isn't as bad as it use to be. But every now and then my back will get sore from riding. I think part of the reason is because the horse I ride has *very* uncomfortable movement. 

I'm just wondering if a little extra support would help? I saw that G-hawk sells this line of products called back on track. And they have a back brace they sell, and it looks kind of interesting. So I was wondering what your guy's thoughts on it, and have any of you tried it before, or any other type of back brace? Below is the link to the back brace 

| Back Brace

I have posted this on another horse forum and my blog and have been hearing lots of good things about the back on track products


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

welcome to the forum.i've tried these braces,and you might as well use an ace bandage.i use a professional choice brace everyday when i break colts and ride those cutters.and they both tear up your back.


----------

